# Rice Pilaf



## stormbringer (Dec 6, 2006)

*Rice Pilaf*


1/4 cup butter or margarine


1 cup long grain rice


2 1/4 cups chicken broth *-or-*
2 chicken bullion cubes dissolved in 2 1/4 cups water


1/4 cups raisins *(this is really good, I use 1/2 cup or more!)*

1 1/2 teaspoons curry powder


*Stove Top:*


Brown the rice in the butter then mix all the stuff together and cook it like any other rice recipe.


*Microwave Cooking:*


Heat butter in 2-quart casserole at MEDIUM - LOW for 1 minute, or until melted; stir in rice. Cook at HIGHfor 2 to 4 minutes, or until rice is browned; stir once. Add remaining ingredients. Cover with lid. Cook atHIGH for 4 to 6 minutes and atMEDIUM - LOW for 12 to 14 minutes, or until rice is tender. Let stand, covered,5 minutes.

*Variation:* Cook 1/4 cup slivered almonds with butter.


----------

